# Rhopalurus junceus help



## mattatat (Oct 2, 2010)

I just picked two of these up today at a reptile expo and I cant find a legit care sheet for this species anybody know a thing or two about this species?


----------



## BAM1082 (Oct 2, 2010)

Scrorpion Files
http://www.ntnu.no/ub/scorpion-files/r_junceus.php


Historical Weather Data for Cuba:
http://qwikcast.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=42287&refer=


Sounds to be a hardy speices that is able to adapt to alot of different enviroments. Keep the Temp and Humdity in a realistic range and you should be fine.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## AzJohn (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello, I've been breeding this species for a little over a year. They are a very hardy species. Moderate humidity, don't soak them but you can't let the substrate dry out completly. I keep the substrate damp at the bottom.  Temps around 75-80 seem to work fine. I keep my instars at room temps with no problems at all and add heat to the adults to help with breeding. Adults are fine communally, I keep my instars seperate just to make sure none of the babies are canabalized while molting. I've never witnessed instar canabalism, but it's been reported by people who know there stuff. They can eat things that would suprise you, prey items can be larger than they are. 

Overall a very hardy species. Good luck with them.

John

PS venomlist.com has a great sticky called Scorpion of the Month. They have a great list of outstanding care sheets. Rj is Oct 2007. You wont see the pictures unless you join the forum.

http://www.venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10077


----------



## Michiel (Oct 3, 2010)

What John said

I love 'em, you should try feeding a second instar an adult cricket! Loads of fun.....
you can keep them dry, humid, you really need to make an effort to try to kill them. So they are pretty strong and idiotproof. 
Did you guys know (the answer is no, LOL) that R.junceus is actually a species complex of possibly 3-4 species?


One tip: when you keep adults in groups, watch out with males. Keep equally sized males in your group, because they can be territorial and I have seen larger males killing the smaller one (in groups of 2 males, 2 females)....resulting in some ripped off parts in the tank (claws, metasoma)....kind of SAW XXV practices.....


----------



## mattatat (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks guys! happy to own this species!


----------

